# Palos Verdes to San pedro?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I have never ridden all the way from Palos Verdes shopping center. (the one with Starbucks) How many miles is it, and where are good places to stop/rest in San Pedro? (casual, safe, easy for the bike).


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you talking about the shopping center at Hawthorne and Palos Verdes Drive West? If so, you are looking at a little under 10 miles to Cabrillo Beach.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I have ridden a few miles on rolling, bumpy road after the shopping center (with italian,japanese restaurant and subway) but never reached san pedro. what does cabrillo beach have? restrooms& food?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

samh said:


> I have ridden a few miles on rolling, bumpy road after the shopping center (with italian,japanese restaurant and subway) Restrooms, that's about it. Go a little further to Ports of Call, there are a bunch of restaurants there.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I ride it quite often...it's not far. If you take Palos Verdes Drive to Western, and then take Western until it turns into Paseo Del Marr it will end at Cabrillo Beach. There is a cash only cafe there. I have never eaten at the Cafe as it looks terrible and is not safe for the bike. But, the ride is worth it if you take the same way back. On the way back up Western to PV Drive the hill has an 11 to 13% grade and it is a good little accent. Also, there is a water fountain at the intersection for PV Drive east and PV Drive south. Be mindful of the storm drains as soon as you get into San Pedro, they're big enough to get a wheel stuck in them.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, we always go down Western to Paseo del Mar but keep going and then take Gaffey to Palos Verdes Drive North. That way we've done a round trip of PV. Gaffey can be a little scary though.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Ive done the loop, Torrance at PV Drive North to Western to Paseo Del Mar past Hawthorne and back to PV Drive North at Malaga Cove. There are several fast foods on Western, Personally I never eat meals during a ride, I may have a light energy gel at the most. I try eat some type of carbo before the ride.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, we always go down Western to Paseo del Mar but keep going and then take Gaffey to Palos Verdes Drive North. That way we've done a round trip of PV. Gaffey can be a little scary though.


And Liberty Bell Park (if that's what it's called) is a nice destination. But my memory tells me they're weird about bikes.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

There's a Starbucks near the SE corner of Western and 25th, which is what PV Drive South turns into south of PV Drive East. Also a liquor store at PV East and Miraleste, quiet with a picnic table outside and a good place to top off liquids.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Cabrillo Beach has bathroom and other public facilities, but the hot dog vendor has probably left for the season. Just above Cabrillo (1 block uphill, left 2 blocks on Pacific) is the Pacific Diner - very popular with windsurfers and locals. Probably better than any restaurant at Ports of Call, TB

Pacific Diner - San Pedro, CA


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

FYI Paseo Del Mar reportedly closed south of White Point, and the restrooms at White Point are closed.

The were letting cyclers through the barriers on the RAT Tour a couple weekends ago, but sounds like it might have gotten worse since. Stick with 25th unless you want to climb Western or Anchovy right after your descent.


----------



## brizzle77 (May 26, 2011)

Once you get to PV you should ride around there. The views are beautiful! Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## ChrisNguyen (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you done the ride? My GF lives in RPV and I'm in the area quite often but have never ridden there. I've ridden from Huntington Beach (where I live) to Port's O' Call before but never toured PV.

Send me a message!


----------

